# Two boxes of unused T-Slim Autosoft 90 infusion sets to give away - Edinburgh



## EricW2004 (Mar 15, 2022)

When I started on the T-Slim pump they gave me the Autosoft 90 infusion set as default but it wasn't comfortable so I switched to Autosoft 30. Tandem won't take the unused boxes back and neither will the hospital (health and safety etc etc).

They are perfectly good and unused infusion sets, in their bags, all boxed up. It would be a shame to throw them away. Anyone living in Edinburgh is welcome to pick them up. If you want them please get in touch.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2022)

Are you a member of Facebook? You could try posting in the Type 1 Diabetes In Scotland or UK Type 1 Pay It Forward groups if you are, there aren't really any regulars on the forum in Scotland bar me and a couple of others xx


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hope you can find someone to take them.  We’d gladly have them but we don’t live anywhere near Edinburgh unfortunately


----------



## Carol H (May 12, 2022)

EricW2004 said:


> When I started on the T-Slim pump they gave me the Autosoft 90 infusion set as default but it wasn't comfortable so I switched to Autosoft 30. Tandem won't take the unused boxes back and neither will the hospital (health and safety etc etc).
> 
> They are perfectly good and unused infusion sets, in their bags, all boxed up. It would be a shame to throw them away. Anyone living in Edinburgh is welcome to pick them up. If you want them please get in touch.


Hi - are these still available?  Thanks Carol


----------



## EricW2004 (May 12, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> Are you a member of Facebook? You could try posting in the Type 1 Diabetes In Scotland or UK Type 1 Pay It Forward groups if you are, there aren't really any regulars on the forum in Scotland bar me and a couple of others xx


Hi sorry for very late reply. I did that and someone got in touch very soon after so it worked


----------



## EricW2004 (May 12, 2022)

Carol H said:


> Hi - are these still available?  Thanks Carol


Hi Carol, sorry, I should have closed the thread. No, they're not available someone took them. Good luck with your search.


----------



## EricW2004 (May 12, 2022)

EricW2004 said:


> When I started on the T-Slim pump they gave me the Autosoft 90 infusion set as default but it wasn't comfortable so I switched to Autosoft 30. Tandem won't take the unused boxes back and neither will the hospital (health and safety etc etc).
> 
> They are perfectly good and unused infusion sets, in their bags, all boxed up. It would be a shame to throw them away. Anyone living in Edinburgh is welcome to pick them up. If you want them please get in touch.


UPDATE: I have given them away successfully, thanks @Kaylz for the tip


----------

